# Air Travel?



## Alpheus

My husband just got orders to Korea and I was curious if i could bring my hedgehog along with us? Do they travel well on planes? This wouldn't been until July, but I want to know if I should be looking for a good home for Alpheus.
Could I just bring him as carry-on? With lots of stuff for him to snuggle in? Any help would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Many airlines only allow hedgehogs as cargo, unfortunately. Even in July, I'd be leery of doing so, since a member on here found awhile back that while they may say that the pet cargo areas are well-temp-regulated, they're not - her hedgehog's thermometer she included on her shipping container showed a range of 20-30*, if I remember right, from in the 40's or 50's to the 70's. The concern in the summer is that sometimes pets are left waiting on the tarmac before being loaded, you don't necessarily know that the cargo area is ventilated and temp-regulated as soon as pets are put in, etc. My suggestion would be see if you can find any airline at all that would let you take him as carry-on, if you explain that he'll sleep the whole way, is quiet, can't chew, etc. 

Don't forget that you'll need to check rules and regulations for getting him into Korea - I know there's some paperwork involved in that, like vet certificates and such.


----------



## moxieberry

There are a few airlines that will allow them in carry-on. For a flight of that length, you wouldn't want cargo under the best conditions. You'll have to pay extra to bring the animal on board, ahead of time, and inform the airline also of which flight you'll be taking them on. You may or may not need an airline-approved hard-sided carrier - some require it for carry-on as well as cargo. If not, you'll need a secure carrier of some sort. Look up the details for whatever airline you choose.

Find out the exact regulations for bringing a hedgehog into Korea. Don't assume it'll be the same for them as for any other small pet. It may require a quarantine when you get there, or a permit or license.

Your main issue is going to be bringing a hedgehog back into the US from Korea. It's pretty much not going to be possible. Even though it's a pet, and originated in the US, it still qualifies as "importing" and the importation of hedgehogs into the US is banned. It may be possible from some countries (for instance, from Canada it's fine), but as far as I know all of Europe/Asia is off limits. The reason is that hedgehogs are capable of carrying foot and mouth disease without showing symptoms, and then passing it on to other animals, which is a threat to livestock. It may be possible to import them from a European country where foot and mouth disease has been eradicated, but I'm not sure what the details of that are. However, to my knowledge, any of those countries will have similar bans as well. Korea is definitely not exempt from that ban, and my assumption is that it would basically be impossible to find a loophole, such as coming back through an exempt country. If you expect to be in Korea for several years, and anticipate that it will be longer than the remaining lifespan of your hedgehog, then you wouldn't have to worry about it - but if you expect your hedgehog to still be alive when you return, you'll almost definitely not be able to bring it back into the US.


----------



## shmurciakova

Moxie,
Do you know which airlines allow hedgehogs in the cabin still? Not to hijack the thread but I was wondering about taking Daisy home for Christmas.
Thanks,
Susan H.


----------



## Nancy

Yes you can bring pet hedgehogs into the US. People on here have done so. Alastrina brought Charley from I think Germany. To take from the US/Can to European countries there is often a long quarantine. Going to the UK it is 6 months I believe. You would want to check the quarantine period and find out where they have to be quarantined.


----------



## moxieberry

If a hedgehog was brought from Germany, then it would mean it depends on the country. Bringing a hedgehog from a country where foot and mouth disease is a possibility will likely cause some issues. Whether that's a complete refusal, or a quarantine bringing them back in, I have no idea. I also don't know how Korea in particular would be viewed. All things to call and ask about. I wouldn't say just looking up regulations online is sufficient for bringing a hedgehog from one country into another.


----------



## tigereyes319

Having been in Korea (I was stationed there) I would say that finding your hedgie a good home would be for the best. How long is he slated for? You need to make sure that he has an accompanied tour if not you won't be going with him and finding Alpheus a home won't be an issue. Also you will need a passport for yourself and possibly the hedgehog (rules are wierd I know) as well as any children. If my husband had brought the smallest dog with him thru Canada he would have had to have a pet passport for her. She flew with the other two on the plane with my daughter instead so no issue with passport. Your shot record will have to be up to date as well. Traveling to a foreign country with an animal can be nerve wracking esp since there are so many rules to follow. We almost lost the smallest bird in Canada because the health cert was for flying not driving. He bites like crazy and TSA wanted me to hand carry him through security even though on the phone they said he wouldn't have to come out of the carrier. So my husband drove with him and I flew with the Conure to Alaska. Not sure on the regs for a hedgie going to Korea but finding food and possibly an exotic vet over there are not good. Another thing is if N. Korea gets froggy and you have to evacuate they will not care about animals getting out just the humans so he would be left to fend for himself. I know that sounds bad but just something to think about.


----------

